
How Google Works: A Google Ranking Engineer's Story - kyle6884
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJPu4vHETXw
======
nostrademons
"A Google ranking engineer" is really understating it. Paul Haahr is probably
one of the most knowledgeable and respected persons within Search.

